# Meet my bettas



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello!

As I already introduced my self in the Dogs forum, I'm from Croatia, a small Balkan country. One thing I didn't say over there is that my biggest hobby (besides art) is breeding bettas! Combined with my other (okay, third) hobby - photography, here are some pics of my best fishes (past and present)...














































A curious macro of a 10 days old little doubletail eating his brother (yeah, they're carnivorous...)





































Well, there's much more but that's enough, I don't want to spam your site 

Cheers!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

They are very good pictures and your fish are beautiful!


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Caroline


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Your fish are gorgeous! I love bettas


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> They are very good pictures and your fish are beautiful!


I agree what beautiful fish


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Gwyneeth said:


> Thank you guys


I would love to have a Betta But I have no idea how to Care For them.

Are they easy to look after?


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi karlhague!

The answer to your question really depends on what you consider easy to look after! Bettas are just like any other tropic fish - they require some things like: warm water (26°C), clean water, proper food... Their biggest advantage is that they can be held in pretty small spaces. Problem with that is that you can hardly filtrate small tanks which brings us to the clean water question.

You need a tank that has a heater, filter, some plants (not completely necessary but is advisable)... Also, important thing is that that filter does not make too many turbulances in the water cause bettas are not good swimmers.

You _could_ keep them in small boxes (3-5 l) without filtration, but then you must change the water very frequently (something like every 3 days), and it still needs to be heated.

Cheers!


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Gwyneeth said:


> Hi karlhague!
> 
> The answer to your question really depends on what you consider easy to look after! Bettas are just like any other tropic fish - they require some things like: warm water (26°C), clean water, proper food... Their biggest advantage is that they can be held in pretty small spaces. Problem with that is that you can hardly filtrate small tanks which brings us to the clean water question.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply, Just a few more Questions really (If you dont mind)

Whats the Recomended Tank Size for a Single Betta?

And can anything be kept with it?


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW, there lovely, i had 3 bettas but 2 died, they were a pink female, a blue male and a brown female, it was the blue and pink ones that died,

good luck,
Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

karlhague said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Just a few more Questions really (If you dont mind)
> 
> Whats the Recomended Tank Size for a Single Betta?
> 
> And can anything be kept with it?


Five gallons is the absolute minimum that I would consider for these fish, regardless of fishkeeping experience. While Bettas are reputed for living in small 'puddles' in the ground, these puddles can have a fairly large surface area and have a volume greater than any of the small tanks and bowls that you see on the fishkeeping market.

In _very_ small tanks it can be hard to find equipment (i.e filters and heaters) that will physically fit into such a small space.

When it comes to tankmates, there are plenty to choose from provided the tank is large enough. Certain barbs and tetras should be avoided due to their tendencies for nipping fins, and most cichlids and other anabantoids are a definite no-go. Small rasboras, peaceful barbs (i.e cherries, pentazonas) and some tetras (i.e neons, cardinals, glowlights, pristellas) can be mixed.


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Five gallons is the absolute minimum that I would consider for these fish, regardless of fishkeeping experience. While Bettas are reputed for living in small 'puddles' in the ground, these puddles can have a fairly large surface area and have a volume greater than any of the small tanks and bowls that you see on the fishkeeping market.
> 
> In _very_ small tanks it can be hard to find equipment (i.e filters and heaters) that will physically fit into such a small space.
> 
> When it comes to tankmates, there are plenty to choose from provided the tank is large enough. Certain barbs and tetras should be avoided due to their tendencies for nipping fins, and most cichlids and other anabantoids are a definite no-go. Small rasboras, peaceful barbs (i.e cherries, pentazonas) and some tetras (i.e neons, cardinals, glowlights, pristellas) can be mixed.


Thanksies, So If Im understanding right 5 gallons at a bare minimum, Im looking at getting another 75-80L tank, would a Betta be alright in one?

I read somewhere they only like small tanks, and if the tanks too big, they cant swim to the surface for air?

I love them they look amazing , I just dont wanna go out and buy one and then probably kill it.

Is there any good Betta websites?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

karlhague said:


> Thanksies, So If Im understanding right 5 gallons at a bare minimum, Im looking at getting another 75-80L tank, would a Betta be alright in one?
> 
> I read somewhere they only like small tanks, and if the tanks too big, they cant swim to the surface for air?
> 
> ...


A 75-80 litre tank will be fine, there's an awful lot of fishkeeping crap floating around the internet, mainly from people who don't have a god damn clue about fishkeeping... 

Poor water quality is the main cause of problems with fish, not a big tank, so I'd recommend ignoring what you've read.


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> A 75-80 litre tank will be fine, there's an awful lot of fishkeeping crap floating around the internet, mainly from people who don't have a god damn clue about fishkeeping...


I'm sorry Pleccy, tho I do agree with you that there really are a lot of crappy advices, I do not think of my self as a "fish-keeping-crap-adviser", and I still can't agree with you. Bettas indeed don't like deep waters. It really doesn't matter how many litters does a tank have as long as it's shallow, and with a very low water flow (which can be hard to make as a filtration always makes some trubulance) 50 + cm of height is a real struggle for air for a betta.

From my experience, healthy water and frequent excercize are everything that a betta needs to be healthy. Even if it's in 3 l of water. As a pretty successful breeder of these fish, I consider my self competent for that matter.

However, I DO agree that the bigger the better! It's extremely hard to keep a good quality of water in very small tanks, it takes a great experience and it's very, very time consuming. 5 gallons or everything over 15 l can be ok. In long terms, a nice set-up with a lot of plants and good filtration, betta can live very happily and pretty long. Tho they have a life-span with an average of 2 years, one of my bettas lived to be 5 years old, and even some older ones have been reported.

I would also advise you not to keep males with females. Or, if you do, choose a short-finned male. They're much more vibrant and can swim better than their long-finned friends, what makes them a good oponent to short-finned females if they decide to fight now and then.

Oh yeah, my absolute favourite betta-forum:

Bettas4all Forum - All about Bettas ! • Index page


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Gwyneeth said:


> I'm sorry Pleccy, tho I do agree with you that there really are a lot of crappy advices, I do not think of my self as a "fish-keeping-crap-adviser",


Where did I say that? I didn't say that you were giving crap advice, the criticism was aimed at people who give advice without any experience of their own, which in my opinion is dangerous.

Go on any reputable fishkeeping forum, or even ask the likes of Catx in the fish section on Yahoo! Answers (where I also answer from time to time), they'll all recommend exactly what I've said. However it's all about opinion. One can use a large tank yet only fill it to around half-way, and I've kept Bettas quite successfully using a 60 x 60 x 20cm (l x w x h) tank, filled to the top.

What anybody says isn't gospel truth, and the argument on the best way to keep these fish will carry on for years. It's upto the recipient of this advice to make their own decision and think about what's best.


----------



## Prinzessin (Jun 6, 2009)

You have beautiful fishes and I also love bettas. 

But I never would keep a fish in such small tanks. I know bettas were kept in small boxes in pet shops in Germany but they aren't there for long of course. Keeping them at home I would let them live in a fairly big aquarium.


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

> Where did I say that? I didn't say that you were giving crap advice, the criticism was aimed at people who give advice without any experience of their own, which in my opinion is dangerous.


Sorry Pleccy, I didn't say you pointed at me, that was not my intention, I was just reacting at your words from which can be implied that everybody who thinks that a betta must not live in big tanks are a crap-talker.

One more important thing: people keep talking about their natural habitat etc, but just how natural are our bettas? They're not at all, they're just not the same fish that lives in the wild, not by looks or their health, so putting them in the same story isn't right!

I do have a question for you however: how do you consider a fish is happy? How can you tell? Is it her health? Stamina? Temperament? What?

Cause, I consider all of my 30 bettas happy, and they don't qite live in 60 l each...

This is a debate that will probably go on for years, and it's always a thing between fishkeepers and experienced betta breeders. Just cause someone had a betta once, it doesn't make him an expert.

At the end, everybody decides for them selves, but from my experience I've seen a lot of short-lived bettas in big aquariums, and yet I see my bettas living for years and being healthy and happy (if a happiness is what a fish can feel anyway).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are stunning,


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello all 

Here are some new pics of my bettas!

Here's my youngest pride, he's 5 months old and bred by me.










This one also, same age.










This comes from my line, bred by my friend:










His brother:










Cheers


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

They are lovely  
I have a male and a female although they are in seperate tanks. To the pp lots of people say 3gals as a min. My personal preferance is 6 (29ltrs) it gives you enough space for a filter, mini heater and to plant it out. Bettas really like plants so it's nice for them to have them. My male loves his tank! My female loves hiding in the plants. 

Back on topic, I really love the betta you have in your avatar


----------

